# Has Anyone Done a Sequential Transfer (2 Groups of Embryos)?



## CPugh1115 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've read a lot about Sequential Embryo Transfers, but haven't seen much in the way of posts about the experience. From what I understand, a Sequential Embryo Transfer is when you transfer embryos from the same cycle on two different days (two embryos on Day 2 and two embryos on Day 3, for example).

Here is a webpage that discusses it: http://drrichikasahayshukla.com/sequential-embryo-transfer/.

Has anyone ever tried this, and if so, what were the results? Thanks!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi CPugh,

My clinic advised against it as they said it wasn't a good idea to disrupt the uterine environment with another transfer (involving a catheter and so on) if you've already got one embryo in there trying to settle and implant.

Not sure how true this is, but it's probably better to be cautious about it - unless you have a million embyros to play with!

Have you asked your clinic?


----------



## CPugh1115 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope, don't have a million - right now I have four nice sized follicles.  It was just something I was reading about that showed a lot of promise.  I've not encountered a study that suggests that ST compromises the existing implant attempt, just the opposite in fact.  The studies I have seen even suggest that mechanical stimulation from the transfers somehow perk up the uterus. 

Anyhoot, it is probably moot.  I mentioned it to my RE in an email, sandwiched between two more reasonable questions.  He answered the reasonable ones, and I got crickets on this one.  Sounds like a 'no' to me.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't done it but I was apprehensive about going to day five (this is before I knew how many embryos we will have) hence my consultant suggested to have one at day three and one at day five. He was quite casual about it and said he's done it many times. We didn't do it in the end as we had lots of embryos so we went to day five with all of them. 

Good luck with your decision. 

Xx


----------



## CPugh1115 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sashaj, first congratulations!  I see by your signature line that you are pregnant - very exciting.  Also awesome that you produced 20 eggs.  May I ask - what protocol did you use?

Another question if I may: what part of the world are you in?  I am intrigued that your RE was so comfortable with the procedure when mine was quite literally silent on the issue.  Perhaps I am reading much into his silence - I will raise the question when we again meet, just to better measure his position.  If it is an option, it really is something I would like to try.

Congratulations again!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

CPugh thank you. I got my bfp last week. Early days but very excited. I was on a short protocol called - Cetrotide protocol. What a difference this made!!! My three previous IVFs (with a different clinic) were all long protocol (gonola f and Buserelin) . The whole protocol took ages and I had lots of side effects when down regulating (I had to down regulate first and then stimulate) . We always had a small amount of embryos and only once managed to freeze once out of all three cycles (one 3day). 

I then decided to change the clinic and they put me on the Cetrotide protocol. They used Cetrotide to down regulate and Menopur to stimulate but they did down regulation and stimulation in parallel so you basically do two injections every night. It was over in 10 days and what a difference this made!!!! I produced 20 eggs, they all fertilised and we ended up with 12 top blasto! I was in a complete shock! To be honest some of that was down to my dh's sperm sample ( I won't go into details) but my RE also believed it was the quality/maturity of eggs that gave us such a great result. 

We also used a different trigger shot - Pregnyl (instead of Ovitrelle which we used in all our previous cycles). My new RE felt that Pregnyl will give the eggs that 'final kick' in maturing them.

I am in Kent - Care Tunbridge Wells. My RE is absolutely fantastic. My previous consultations were also 'very silent' (on most of the issues to be honest). The new RE is very informative  and extremely confident. If you need any more info please let me know. 

I hope this info helps. Any more questions please let me know. 

Sorry about my typing but I am using my I phone so it hard to read.

Good luck and let me know if you need any more help. 

Xxx


----------

